# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Cửa Lò - Du lich Cua Lo

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Cửa Lò - du lich Cua Lo*

Cửa Lò là một bãi biển đẹp, nằm cách thành phố Vinh (Nghệ An) khoảng hơn 15km, đường sá đi lại thuận tiện, hệ thống khách sạn, nhà nghỉ phong phú, đồ ăn ngon rẻ và người dân hiền lành, chất phác. Bãi biển rộng dài, một trong những bãi tắm đẹp nhất nước, nằm giữa quần thể du lịch - văn hóa xứ Nghệ. Ở đây có nguồn hải sản phong phú, đặc biệt có mực nhảy và mực câu nổi tiếng cả nước


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Cửa Lò để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Cửa Lò*

Đi Cửa Lò chỉ phù hợp với đi tắm biển, du lịch hè. Vì vậy thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Cửa Lò là tháng 4-5 đến tận tháng 9-10. Trong đó, cao điểm là tháng 6-7, nhưng sáng tháng 8 vẫn có thể đi tắm biển.

*Đi lại*

Có nhiều sự lựa chọn cho cả gia đình. Gia đình nào có xe riêng thì quá tuyệt rồi, đường quốc lộ từ Hà Nội đến Cửa Lò rất đẹp, khá vắng và dễ đi. Trên đường đi, các bố mẹ có thể dừng chân cho các bé ăn sáng thưởng thức món bánh cuốn chả Phủ Lý hay bánh đa cá rô ngon tuyệt.

Tàu hỏa cũng là một phương tiện an toàn để các bố mẹ lựa chọn. Giá vé tàu từ ngồi mềm điều hòa đến giường nằm điều hòa dao động trong khoảng 150,000đ đến 350,000đ. Tuy nhiên, thời gian này rất khó để mua được vé tàu tại ga nên tốt nhất các bạn nên sử dụng dịch vụ chuyển vé đến tận nhà của sieuthive chẳng hạn, mặc dù đắt hơn giá nhà nước một chút, nhưng bù lại không mất công chờ đợi mua vé. Tàu sẽ chạy từ Hà Nội, xuống ga Vinh, các bạn thuê xe hoặc bắt taxi Mai Linh vào Cửa Lò với giá khoảng 200,000đ, xe 7 chỗ.

Nếu không thích tàu hỏa, cả gia đình có thể chọn xe Văn Minh chất lượng cao, chạy thẳng từ Hà Nội vào Cửa Lò, không dừng đón trả khách dọc đường. Xe giường nằm, chạy êm, có phục vụ nước, đồ ăn nhẹ và toilet ngay trên xe. Giá vé thì rất hợp lý, 150,000đ/chiều cho người lớn và 120,000K cho trẻ em dưới 10 tuổi (các bố mẹ nhớ mang giấy khai sinh của bé đi nhé). Xe xuất phát tại bến xe nước ngầm và bến xe Mỹ Đình. Mua vé tại địa chỉ 270 đường Kim Liên mới hoặc gọi số 0978.76.76.76 để đặt vé.


*Các địa điểm khi thăm quan khi đi du lịch Cửa Lò - du lich Cua Lo:*

Khám phá Cửa Lò mùa lạnh đi nào!

Độc đáo làng chài Xuân Thủy

Đảo Ngư - Hòn ngọc của thị xã biển Cửa Lò

Cửa Lò sục sôi mùa mực… nhảy 

Du thuyền vãn cảnh đảo Lan Châu - Động Rùa

Bãi Lữ nơi sóng biển gặp “cổng trời” 

Quảng trường Hồ Chí Minh

Đền thờ Cương Quốc Công Nguyễn Xí

Phượng Hoàng Trung đô

Bãi Lữ bình yên

Đảo Song Ngư 

Một số lưu ý khi du lịch cửa lò 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch biển Cửa Lò: đi lại, nghỉ ngơi, thăm quan...

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cửa Lò có em bé

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các tour du lịch Cửa Lò - tour du lich Cua Lo của các công ty du lịch được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Du Lịch Biển Cửa Lò - Về Quê Bác Hồ (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 2.984.000 VNĐ/Khách

 Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Hà Nội (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá từ 1.350.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 2.250.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác ( 3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác - Hà Nội (3N/2Đ) - Giá 1.799.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Bãi Lữ Resort - Hà Nội (3N/2Đ) - Giá 2.785.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 2.350.000đ/ khách
Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - quê Bác ( 3 ngày 4 đêm ) - Giá 2.450.000 VNĐ/khách
Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác - Hà Nội (4 ngày/3 đêm) - Giá 2.157.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Cửa Lò Quê Bác (3 ngày/2 đêm) - Giá 2,150,000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng ẩm thực Hoa Biển

Nhà hàng Thuý Hiếu

Nhà hàng Thái Dương

Nhà hàng ẩm thực làng biển

Nhà hàng Hải Nhàn

Nhà hàng Cường Hương - Hồ tôm - Đường Nguyễn Xí – TX. Cửa Lò – Nghệ An

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Thái Bình Dương (3 sao)

Sài Gòn Kim Liên Resort

Khách Sạn Hoàng Hà Cửa Lò (2 sao)

Khách Sạn Xanh - Cửa Lò (3 sao) 

Khách sạn Tuấn Anh

----------


## thietht

Cua biển rang me 

Tôm nõn - Đặc sản biển Cửa Lò

Cá thính

Cháo nghêu Cửa Lò - Cháo nghêu Hồng Lộc

Độc đáo, hấp dẫn từ món cá nướng

Cá giò bảy món

Ấn tượng canh ngao Cửa Lò, Nghệ An

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Cửa Lò

----------

